# Horse shot.... Again...



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Got it on my local forum.... After the one we had 5 miles down the road last Fall, and then that pony in PA.... Crime Scene - Show horse shot in Charles County 

I just have no words.... I hope all those *** doing that will be caught and prosecuted BADLY.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

How sad. What a beautiful horse.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I used to live in Charles county, and I know exactly where that farm is located. How very awful.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

That's horrible... To make it worse the horse had to suffer until it could be put down cause it was only shot in the leg.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm speechless.


----------



## TheLovedOne (Jan 26, 2011)

yup terrible. Have all these shootings been in close proximity to one another?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Gorgeous horse and sad story. Geez, I don't know what I'd do.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Hear about this over the weekend. Just made me sick. 

Today I heard about a paint found wandering in Sykesville-cute, too! Chesnut/white, being kept safe and sound.....got that one on FB.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

TheLovedOne said:


> yup terrible. Have all these shootings been in close proximity to one another?


Somewhat... All those shootings were within 1-2 hours from each other, which makes me think if it's the same person... But I don't know.... I'm sure there are evils in every area. :-(


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

franknbeans said:


> Today I heard about a paint found wandering in Sykesville-cute, too! Chesnut/white, being kept safe and sound.....got that one on FB.


Lol! Yes, I've seen that one. He's in AC of Carroll County. I liked his look on pic. Hopefully someone will get him. Lots of people around trail ride and take good care of their animals, so someone may be interested (I hope).


----------



## breezystar (Jan 20, 2011)

How awful! I can't believe people these days... he was a very handsome guy, I feel so bad for his owner. I just wouldn't know what to do if that happened to me.


----------



## DanceOfTheDead96 (Sep 28, 2010)

That really sucks. I think if someone shot one of my horses I would turn homicidal!


----------

